# Installing XP after VISTA in DUAL BOOT



## shantanu (Mar 18, 2007)

*NOTE : EasyBCD is now available to do this JOB.. thanks*

Hello To all ,

i was just thinking that many users are trying to install XP after they installed Vista,but both OS dont detect each other in dual boot,

so here is a Tutorial to do so,

Conditions: you have installed Vista and now you want Xp in the second boot, and when you do so , your Vista isnt detected anymore, so now you either format your Drives and install again, or you repair Vista and thats ok,

But you can run both in Dual boot without formatting,

As vista is installed, you install Windows Xp in X:> (X is the drive of your Choice) (may be D: , E: etc)

now your comp. restarts in XP without showing Vista, dont worry just restart your COmp. and boot from VIsta CD/DVD whatever you have, repair your installation and now your VISTA boots up, without Showing Xp, but nothing to worry, 

Just Place your Vista DVD/CD int he drive in VISTA and now go to start menu, all programs , accessories , right click on *command prompt *

and click on *run as administrator *

now type these commands :

Use Bootsect.exe to restore the Windows Vista MBR and the boot code that transfers control to the Windows Boot Manager program. To do this, type the following command at a command prompt: 
*Drive:\boot\ Bootsect.exe –NT60 All *

In this command, Drive is the drive where the Windows Vista installation media is located.
Use Bcdedit.exe to manually create an entry in the BCD Boot.ini file for the earlier version of the Windows operating system. To do this, type the following commands at a command prompt.

*Note* In these commands, Drive is the drive where Windows Vista is installed. 

*Drive:\Windows\system32\Bcdedit –create {ntldr} –d “Description for earlier Windows version”*

*Note* In this command, Description for earlier Windows version can be any text that you want. For example, Description for earlier Windows version can be "Windows XP” or “Windows Server 2003." *Drive:\Windows\system32\Bcdedit –set {ntldr} device partition=x:*

*Note* In this command, x: is the drive letter for the active partition. 
*Drive:\Windows\system32\Bcdedit –set {ntldr} path \ntldrDrive:\Windows\system32\Bcdedit –displayorder {ntldr} –addlast* 

Restart the computer.


and you are done... 

*source* : Technet forums


----------



## iMav (Mar 18, 2007)

how different is your tut from *this method*


----------



## Pathik (Mar 18, 2007)

very different.. Btw shantanu s method is shorter.. Nice..


----------



## blackpearl (Mar 18, 2007)

Page saved. Will come handy sometime.


----------



## shantanu (Mar 18, 2007)

@MAV3 i cant understand why you asked that, your link is not in digit forum itself, cant understand your question, do you want to say that i should not have posted here .... coz on that site the method exists, .... i think that site is not a part of thinkdigit forum ,


----------



## the.kaushik (Mar 20, 2007)

nice one.. keep giVing


----------



## iMav (Mar 20, 2007)

shantanu_webmaster said:
			
		

> @MAV3 i cant understand why you asked that, your link is not in digit forum itself, cant understand your question, do you want to say that i should not have posted here .... coz on that site the method exists, .... i think that site is not a part of thinkdigit forum


 i was asking coz i have been wanting to install vista but havent had the time ... i searched for the ways and i came the link i posted some days back .... and then u posted ur tut so i wanted to ask which is less complicated and or which is more stable .... thats alll ... y r u worried that i wanted to sabotage u or ur method


----------



## shantanu (Mar 20, 2007)

sorry !! buddy if you got hurt by that, but have seen many members do so, thats why !!! but you can try this method, it works for me,


----------



## almighty (Jul 2, 2007)

shantanu said:
			
		

> Hello To all ,
> 
> i was just thinking that many users are trying to install XP after they installed Vista,but both OS dont detect each other in dual boot,
> 
> ...


hi
can u plz tell what is X here
what is active partion
i am having xp on c and vista on d
what to do next?


----------



## shantanu (Jul 2, 2007)

*@almighty*

*x is the drive in which your windows XP is installed, so you will put x=c: ; *


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Jul 3, 2007)

nice one ...............kaash mere sys main vista run kar sakta


----------



## koolbluez (Jul 3, 2007)

tryin


----------



## soham (Jul 6, 2007)

Hey Shantanu, do you really have a rig as mention in your signature. Must be one helluva monster.


----------



## Chirag (Jul 6, 2007)

@Shantanu - From which city you are?? Coz my frnd's frnd got a similar rig as urs..


----------



## iMav (Jul 7, 2007)

mvp bana hai ghar wale thoda toh kgarcha karenge


----------



## chillnow (Nov 14, 2007)

I got windows vista pre installed in my hp v6000 laptop, i dont have the dvd.. is there anyway i can have both winxp and vista?


----------



## narangz (Nov 14, 2007)

^^create recovery discs for your laptop first


----------



## shantanu (Nov 14, 2007)

yeah narang is right.. and for your system HP must have provided a recovery DVD.. you can use that..


----------



## beanstalk_230 (Jan 26, 2008)

have a look at this

they helped me out to dual boot successfully (Vista hom pre. n XP)on my HP Pav. Dv 9339us laptop

*www.pronetworks.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=88231


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Jan 26, 2008)

gud one...thx...but its a bit old now...


----------



## shantanu (Jan 27, 2008)

^^ now use easyBCD  this was when Vista was just launched


----------



## sourav123 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi,

I tried to install XP after creating a separate partition on my Vista installation. When starting with the installer, it shows a message that cannot find hard disk for install. I have a HP Pavilion DV6226 notebook with SATA drive. Please suggest what can be the issue.


----------



## speedyguy (Jan 29, 2008)

i guess ur file format is ntsc n not fat32 tats y u facing such issues...

Enjoy~!


----------



## iMav (Jan 29, 2008)

i think its not coz of ntsc coz xp installs fine on ntsc its possibly ocz of sata drivers

refer this link: *h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwa...n&cc=in&dlc=en&product=3191153&os=228&lang=en


----------



## shantanu (Jan 29, 2008)

just format the partition manually by help of a disk manager... and then it will install like anything... and guys i guess it is NTFS


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jan 29, 2008)

iMav said:


> i think its not coz of ntsc coz xp installs fine on ntsc its possibly ocz of sata drivers


What's NTSC got to do with XP?


----------



## narangz (Jan 30, 2008)

Hehe... They mean NTFS


----------



## iMav (Jan 30, 2008)

wtf 

i knew there was something wrong with the term ntsc


----------



## User Name (Feb 12, 2008)

i tried this method and got prob. 

F:\boot>bootsect.exe -NT60 All
Target volumes will be updated with BOOTMGR compatible bootcode.

Could not map drive partitions to the associated volume device objects:
*    Access is denied.*

now i use easybcd & created a new entry for win XP and give drive path where it is installed.
after restarting laptop it shows both option win vista and XP for booting when i select XP
it says boot file missing or currupt.    

Help me?


----------



## User Name (Feb 13, 2008)




----------



## User Name (Feb 22, 2008)

Can any one explain the process?
what exactly i hav to do?


----------



## shantanu (Feb 23, 2008)

wait ! can you elaborate ?

well if you follow each steps without loosing anything or giving wrong drive letters and spaces, you wont miss, i have tried over 10 times myself.. tell me your drives, root of xp, vista and DVD drive ?

and for boot file : copy this :



> [boot loader]
> timeout=30
> default=multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS
> [operating systems]
> multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS="Microsoft Windows XP Professional" /noexecute=optin /fastdetect


 
and save it as all files and the name = boot.ini , copy it into XP drive


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 1, 2008)

good tut


----------



## INS-ANI (Mar 22, 2008)

i have got a odd problem in here, when i use XP SP2 installation disk, it says it cant find a hard drive in my system and aborts installation, though i have 10 gb of unallocated space freed from vista disk manager.


----------



## shantanu (Mar 24, 2008)

THe installer CD should show your HDD , if it is not then it might be that you are using windows xp without SP2 or the partition table has gone corrupt. 

* have you converted your disk to dynamic* ?????


----------



## sreenidhi88 (Mar 24, 2008)

u don't have sata drivers.slipstream sata drivers into ur xp cd.then boot.u should not be getting any problems.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 25, 2008)

Ok guys, this TuT is about *installation of XP after a fresh VISTA install.*

But, I hv a question the other way round  ,

I want to install Vista Business Edition (i already hv XP Pro SP2 on a FAT32 part) installed on my: 
* (P-4 2Ghz, 2GB DDR(400) Transcend RAM and 256 MB nVIDIA AGP card supported system)*

Is my system specs enough to run Vista BIZ edition ? (I ran the test from MS site if it is able to support Vista, and it recommended me Vista Biz Edition. (Shud I go for Biz edition or sum other lite vista edition (if any) !

SO plz, a clear help wud be really helpful as to how much disk space is reqd for Vista and how much FREE Disk Space shud be left after Vista installation so that I can try sum stuff in it (not games thou) 

*Note:* I already hv Win XP PRO SP2 installed on my C Drive and I am in no mood to delete it, I am looking for a DUAL BOOT OS on my SYstem i.e XP+Vista Business edition.

CHeers n e-peace....


----------



## dr_jimit (Mar 25, 2008)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> Ok guys, this TuT is about *installation of XP after a fresh VISTA install.*
> 
> But, I hv a question the other way round  ,
> 
> ...



ur pc is ready even for Vista Ultimate, Just search  for updated drivers for vista

Go for Home Premium if u dont want some Biz features like join domain etc.

FOr Dual Boot, 
just install vista from within xp as a custom install on other drive then where xp is install.it will autodetect and will show menu at boot, which OS to Start.


FOR xp  after vista

I JUST BOOT FROM VISTA DVD AND IN REPAIR===> BOOT REPAIR.
and all don ein just 5 sec, NO CODES.


----------



## sreenidhi88 (Mar 25, 2008)

hey ashu888 just try and tell us what dr_jimit suggested.i dont think it will work.anyways just let us know what hpnd?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 25, 2008)

^^ 

Yup i will try that (coz if the TuT is any thing to go by as Jimit said) then I guess installation of Vista on XP is preety simple as compare to XP over Vista 

:Off topic: I will d/load Vista via torrent first in a day or two and then post my results 


Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## dr_jimit (Apr 4, 2008)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> ^^
> 
> Yup i will try that (coz if the TuT is any thing to go by as Jimit said) then I guess installation of Vista on XP is preety simple as compare to XP over Vista
> 
> ...




True,
 i have done it 3-4 times.
Installing vista after installing xp is much easier.

put vista DVD in running xp,
"custom install" on other drive[ first install xp on C:\, then for vista select D: drive]
DO NOT USE UPGRADE xp to vista option in that.
U will get this menu every time u boot to choose 

Earlier version of windows [means xp]
Windows Vista

u can also set auto select any os in vista, and time to show this menu.


----------



## joe2005 (Apr 4, 2008)

1.How to dual boot Vista and XP (with Vista installed first) -- the step-by-step guide
2.How to dual-boot Vista with Linux (Vista installed first)
3.How to dual boot Linux and Windows XP (Linux installed first)
*apcmag.com/how_to_dual_boot_vista_and_xp_with_vista_installed_first__the_stepbystep_guide.htm


----------



## phuchungbhutia (May 25, 2008)

Please reply me fast someone . . Its problem with my friend . . . He had vista preinstalled in his hp comp . . . Someone told him to install xp in its place . . So now there is a problem with his driver . . . I tried installing realtec audio but even after installin successfully com doesnt show any audio device . . I am telling him to do vista recovery . . . Will it be able to recover all the drivers after it . .he had made that recovery dvd some days ago . . And plus he has only one partition . . Will shrinking it be able to create new partitions . . . Please help . . . I have suggested to recover then shrink . . . What say guys . .0please reply quickly . .0thanks in advance

I forgot to add that he had only one partition so his vista is probably removed completely . . . Will vista recovery help here . . .


----------



## iMav (May 25, 2008)

^^ if u install vista and update it, it will automatically find the and install the necessary drivers.


----------



## sreenidhi88 (May 26, 2008)

relax man you appear to be tensed .first of all mention the model number here.then we can help better.tell us what how he installed xp over vista.did he format everything and then installed xp or did he install it in a separate partition?.if he had installed it in a separate partition he wudnt hav lost any data ,just use bcdeditor or vista boot pro .reboot and u can dual boot vista and xp.
for sound drivers you MUST mention the model name.there are few workarounds to get the sound drivers correctly installed.


----------



## spikygv (May 28, 2008)

can we make xp's boot.ini file to detect vista ? ( the case where u've installed xp after vista and vista doesnt appear in boot menu )


----------



## sreenidhi88 (May 29, 2008)

yes youcan make it either wise.there's an very good article in apcmag and link is given in the aboce posts.try that one


----------



## spikygv (May 29, 2008)

site seems to be down . . i'll check later. . .would you be kind enough to give a direct link ?

thanks again.


----------



## sreenidhi88 (May 30, 2008)

*apcmag.com/how_to_dual_boot_vista_and_xp_with_vista_installed_first__the_stepbystep_guide.htm


----------



## spikygv (May 30, 2008)

^^thanks. .  the above link uses vista repairer to correct the mbr . .i would like xp's boot.ini to detect vista or somehow to get vista back without having to repair vista ( like writing BCD from xp ). . .


----------



## sreenidhi88 (May 30, 2008)

writing bcd from xp?? no idea
you are not repairing vista just making a few changes in mbr


----------



## shantanu (May 30, 2008)

that is not possible my friend


----------



## spikygv (May 30, 2008)

i found a way !

although not exactly what i was hoping for . . but nonetheless  , its serves the same purpose. 

*www.pronetworks.org/forum/about88231.html

uses a soft called vistabootpro ..


----------



## sreenidhi88 (Jun 1, 2008)

that's wht i told you before.
you can use either easybcd or vistabootpro.ive tried both of them.my fav is easybcd


----------



## sam9s (Jun 1, 2008)

I followed the apcmac guide and it works for me.....clean and effective on the first go..........I'd rather prefer a simple GUI method to the one with manual enteries to make.........no offence just my thought
@shantanu nice tut though.


----------



## spikygv (Jun 1, 2008)

sreenidhi88 said:


> that's wht i told you before.
> you can use either easybcd or vistabootpro.ive tried both of them.my fav is easybcd



last time i tried , easyBCD dint work in XP .. thanks anyway .


----------



## vigneshwaran (Jun 1, 2008)

shantanu said:


> *Drive:\Windows\system32\Bcdedit –create {ntldr} –d “Description for earlier Windows version”*
> 
> *Note* In this command, Description for earlier Windows version can be any text that you want. For example, Description for earlier Windows version can be "Windows XP” or “Windows Server 2003." *Drive:\Windows\system32\Bcdedit –set {ntldr} device partition=x:*
> 
> ...



Instead of using these commands, I use a free software called "EasyBCD" to get rid of the problem.


----------



## shantanu (Jun 1, 2008)

you guys should stop spamming,, and read forum rules sreenidhi88 : the comment like yours can be a trouble for you...

well read the thread thoroughly... i myself have written that now easyBCD is available and there is no need of this... and this article was posted when VISTA just launched... see the date first..


----------



## sreenidhi88 (Jun 1, 2008)

shantanu said:


> you guys should stop spamming,, and read forum rules sreenidhi88 : the comment like yours can be a trouble for you...
> 
> well read the thread thoroughly... i myself have written that now easyBCD is available and there is no need of this... and this article was posted when VISTA just launched... see the date first..



thanks for reminding .it didnt realise to me wen i ws posting it.i thought it would strengthen the opinion.

@shantanu  shouldn't you  edit and mention it in the first post .?i dont know how i missed it


----------



## shantanu (Jun 1, 2008)

thats fine.. nice suggestion... 

comment added


----------



## Sreekuttan (Oct 16, 2008)

good work..thanks.


----------

